
Ask HN: Is it bad to put homework code on github? - shadesandcolour
I've been getting into the habit of using git to
manage my homework. Naturally Id like to put it on github so I can access it when I'm away from my computer. Could my teacher potentially see this as academic misconduct because I'm posting my code? Obviously you won't know for sure but what do you think?
======
thetabyte
Well, the best thing to do is the same as always: talk to your teacher about
it! Most of them want to help you! Make it clear that you'll take it down if
it's a problem, and explain to him or her why you do it. It's the safest
route.

If he doesn't like it, consider paying for Github if you can. Then you can
have private repositories, and you'll be supporting a great service!

~~~
caw
There's a free student plan or something for Github that you can have private
repositories. Or, bitbucket.

Posting code is varies highly by teaching. I think most of my professors would
have considered it outright cheating. Their interpretation of the
collaboration policies was that unless it was a group assignment, you could
help each other debug but you couldn't outright copy the code. Who knows who
really followed that, but so long as it's in the gray area they can report you
for academic misconduct. Even if it was fine for the current semester, some
professors reuse homework problems. Clear it with them first.

~~~
shadesandcolour
That's great, Github really should advertise that educational section more.
I've sent in the request for that plan.

------
Overseer
I'm a CS lecturer. I would tell you to take it down if you asked. If I found
out third person, I'd assume it was for sharing with your cheating little
friends and would try to destroy you.

~~~
shadesandcolour
Yeah I had a feeling that would happen. Better to know now than to know later.
Bitbucket or private github it is

------
michaeldwp
I'm guessing you're using a public (open source) report on Github? Maybe
consider posting it on Bitbucket.org in a free, private repo.

------
zeppelin_7
Or you could settle for Bitbucket? They allow private repos for free. This
would work perfectly for such a thing.

------
shadesandcolour
Yeah I thought about bitbucket, any pros-cons with them?

~~~
garblegarble
I use bitbucket for my private personal projects (and github for my public
projects and for work). It's fine - the interface is very much like github. I
mostly just push and pull so it doesn't make a great deal of difference

